# Coweta County GA. blk/tan f 3yr ID#A009932



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This DOG - ID#A009932
I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog. I am currently in kennel number A18.
The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.
I have been at the shelter since Apr 01, 2009. I may become available for adoption on Apr 08, 2009
This information is 6 hours old.
For more information about this animal, call:
Coweta County Animal Control at (770) 254-3735
Ask for information about animal ID number A009932


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is such a beauty!







I hope someone can help her!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1032494&page=0#Post1032494


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry ..will you remove..this is the same dog as this one:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1032461&page=1#Post1032461


----------

